# Video dropout



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone had this problem? While watching a recorded show, the screen sometimes goes black but the sound is still there! Using R16-500. Any thought?


----------



## Dreamacre (Aug 2, 2012)

Ours does the same thing. It started in June. 
From reading other discussions, Direct just happened to do a Software update to the DVR....in June! 

VERY Frustrating. 

CS Sent me a special # to call and all they did was to tell me to call when I was at home so they could run their BS tests for a problem they will not be able to duplicate. 

I also told them that they are willing to give away the farm for new subscibers but will do nothing for loyal customers. 

We have been with them since they were "PrimeStar" back in 1997, and are very frustrated with them now.


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Did Dtv offer to replace receiver? That is where I am headed next. Have had alot of different problems with the R16 500.


----------



## Dreamacre (Aug 2, 2012)

After calling them and emails to which they say how great I am such a "Loyal Customer", bottom line, I have to still call CS and go through all the BS for 2 hours on the phone to attempt to reproduce a problem that I will not be able to. It is very frustrating and I am looking at Xfinity as a replacement. 

Thinking about this, if the problem started in June (the same time they did a software upgrade) wouldn't this problem be in a replacement R15-500 DVR also?

I don't want any of the other offers as we do not have any HD TV's. 
I don't want to be forced into buying something I don't need because the pay TV service said so.
I don't want to agree to a new 2 year contract. Since I am leasing the DVR, they should replace it.
I don't want to reformat the hard drive either. 

Pay TV is a pain in the ass!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Luckily, their flop software upgrade was pulled from the R15-300 (I have two of them) before I got it. Perhaps you could call and ask them to exchange your misbehaving R15-500 for an R15-300. (It's probably not possible because they can't usually specify a particular model, but in this case...)

OR perhaps they removed the upgrade from nationwide distribution but didn't downgrade receivers that already have it. In this case, you could try downloading whatever software they are currently sending out over the satellite.

It's harmless and it's worth a shot. Just restart the receiver and when the message "your directv receiver is starting up" appears press 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote. The message doesn't last long so you have to pay attention. You also have to use an IR remote set to address 1 (the default which is probably what your remote is and how it's set).

If you are successful, a screen will appear saying "new software found" and it will download the current software being sent out over the satellite. Don't mess with the remote or the receiver until live TV returns.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dreamacre (Aug 2, 2012)

Will this procedure erase what has been recorded?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Dreamacre said:


> Will this procedure erase what has been recorded?


Nope. It won't change any of your settings either. It just upgrades (or downgrades) the firmware (software) in the DVR.

I've downgraded many times but only because I am a member of the Cutting Edge group on this system (check it out!) and things didn't go exactly as planned...


----------



## caprock (Aug 24, 2012)

I also have this - video drops but audio still ok. When video drops, seems to last for several seconds to a minute. I found that if I use back 6 secs, it picks up after the break, but of course, the audio is lost as well with this method.
My dvr is R15-500 and firmware appears up to date at x136B.

After fighting with this for what feels like 4 months or so, I am ready to call DirecTV for a replacement. I have already done the gross reformat operation at least twice so the hdd is real suspect.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

caprock said:


> I also have this - video drops but audio still ok. When video drops, seems to last for several seconds to a minute. I found that if I use back 6 secs, it picks up after the break, but of course, the audio is lost as well with this method.
> My dvr is R15-500 and firmware appears up to date at x136B.
> 
> After fighting with this for what feels like 4 months or so, I am ready to call DirecTV for a replacement. I have already done the gross reformat operation at least twice so the hdd is real suspect.


A replacement might not help, unless it's a model that isn't getting 0x136B in your market. It is a software problem, and the only real thing you can do is wait for them to fix it.


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Guess what I noticed tonight? The video dropout only happens during a show, but never during a commercial! Hmm. Interesting! Anyone know when new software coming out? It ( video dropout ) is getting old really quick.


----------



## r77r7r (Oct 8, 2012)

I just started getting the blank screen a week ago. CS says they have no fix date.

Mine also records shows I haven't chosen and doesn't record the shows I do want.

Funny, mine only messes up grown up shows and kiddies cartoons are fine, lol.

If I upgrade to HD receiver, will this fix it? (even tho I don't have a HD TV)

Dish wants a contract for anything, and C*cast is expensive and has horrible CS.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

r77r7r said:


> I just started getting the blank screen a week ago. CS says they have no fix date.
> 
> Mine also records shows I haven't chosen and doesn't record the shows I do want.
> 
> ...


If you upgrade to HD you will get stuck with a 2 year contract and might even have to PAY for the upgrade! Not only that, you'll get stuck with a new $10/month "HD fee" (no more "free HD for life" at DirecTV).

I'd call in and say your DVR is dead. Then they can't run any tests. But you will have to pay $20 S & H for a replacement which MIGHT be an R15-100 or R15-300 which doesn't seem to have the problem. If you get stuck with another R15-500, just call in and complain again. Once you pay the $20 you can do it over and over for free for 90 days!

Seriously, if I were you and you were that frustrated I'd just call DISH and get a new HOPPER DVR and super programming discounts for the first year even though you get stuck with a 2 year commitment.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

It has been a while since the last post on this thread but the problem is still here.
I have an R-600 and the same problem plus. Not only do I get the blank screen, but also the picture will occasionally freeze but the sound continues, then the picture resumes in sink with the sound. It only seems to effect local channels I think, and it doesn't seem to bother commercials.


----------



## dmp9898 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is still happening and the Directv rep said the "engineers are still working on the problem" I am ready to cancel this contract, the aggravation alone is worth it.


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Just noticed they finally updated the software recently. Has anyone noticed if this fixed the problem we all have been having with video dropout?


----------



## beachcomber_1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Same problem here, for some time, not fixed 03/04/2013


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Software update seems to have fixed 'My' problem for now anyway. Woohoo!


----------



## rootsmith (Feb 12, 2008)

still have the same problem with R16-500 as of 4-20-2013.


----------



## r77r7r (Oct 8, 2012)

As of a few months ago, my R15 has stopped with the frozen pixelated screen. Still is jerky and freezes on occasion.

Talking with the tech Rep when he was here indicated that they don't really care about these old receivers, and it'd be best to just get the HD ones.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This "issue" only affects the R15-500 or R16-500. It does not affect the R15-300 or the R16-300


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

peds48 said:


> This "issue" only affects the R15-500 or R16-500. It does not affect the R15-300 or the R16-300


That's probably why DirecTV is only deploying R15-300's as replacements for failed units!!


----------

